# Supplements



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't want to start another supplement thread. I find it all very confusing. I supplement exclusively rapashy vitamin A calcium and superpig. So my question is if I supplement these 3 one feeding a month will that keep my frogs healthy 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I believe you can switch off on the calcium and super pig every day, and use vitamin A once a month... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Sounds good thanks. I thought someone told me the superpig can kill them if overdose 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

saltyfish said:


> Sounds good thanks. I thought someone told me the superpig can kill them if overdose
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




I'm not 100% certain though, maybe someone more experienced can chime in. I wasn't able to get my hands on superpig because it's been on backorder. I know it's not good to supplement vitamin A too often. I was told once a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Cool. I'll do a search for the other 2 specifically and see what I come up with. Hopefully someone will chime in

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok. I found a little more info. Superpig is not intended for daily/ regular use and the calcium is. So I'm thinking vitamin a and Superpig once a month and calcium every feeding

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

saltyfish said:


> Ok. I found a little more info. Superpig is not intended for daily/ regular use and the calcium is. So I'm thinking vitamin a and Superpig once a month and calcium every feeding
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Good regimen to start off with! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Damon Ryan said:


> I know it's not good to supplement vitamin A too often. I was told once a month.


Straight vitamin A can be dosed once a week if needed. Vitamin A isn't any more toxic than many of the other vitamins and minerals in the supplements and most of the "fear" is due to dogma that has no real basis in reality and was put forth back in the early 1990s as what was supposedly causing chameleons to die (despite the fact that they require vitamin A for things like keeping their tongues sticky, or the mucous that lubricates their lungs and digestive tract ... 

Calcium has the narrowest safe tolerance of any of the major required nutrients and overdosing it can easily cause conditional deficiencies of zinc and if really over supplemented calcium soaps in the digestive tract. 

SuperPig is for those who want to increase the carotenoid content of the diet to help with pigmentation, immune function, provisioning of the eggs, conversion to active vitamin A and so forth. It by itself does not contain the vitamins and minerals which is why it isn't meant to replace the Calcium plus. *Calcium plus contains Superpig. *

All of this has been discussed more than a few times on this forum and most was discussed in the last couple of days. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Ed said:


> Straight vitamin A can be dosed once a week if needed. Vitamin A isn't any more toxic than many of the other vitamins and minerals in the supplements and most of the "fear" is due to dogma that has no real basis in reality and was put forth back in the early 1990s as what was supposedly causing chameleons to die (despite the fact that they require vitamin A for things like keeping their tongues sticky, or the mucous that lubricates their lungs and digestive tract ...
> 
> Calcium has the narrowest safe tolerance of any of the major required nutrients and overdosing it can easily cause conditional deficiencies of zinc and if really over supplemented calcium soaps in the digestive tract.
> 
> ...



I think I've learned more from your posts than the rest of the board. Lol.

You're an infinite well of frog knowledge. I salute you, sir.


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks again to all for the great info. I understand all this has been covered time and time again. Please understand that it is often very difficult to sift through pages and pages of fluff to get that one piece of information you are looking for. In fact it can often leave a noob like myself even more confused. I've been on a lot of forums for reef keeping and fish breeding and believe me. You want every help there is mold in my Viv thread or how many fruit flies do I feed thread you can get. It opens discussion. If there is no discussion for the new people in the hobby the forum dies and that really sucks for everyone and the hobby. Please be patient and thank you all for the help

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

saltyfish said:


> Thanks again to all for the great info. I understand all this has been covered time and time again. Please understand that it is often very difficult to sift through pages and pages of fluff to get that one piece of information you are looking for. In fact it can often leave a noob like myself even more confused. I've been on a lot of forums for reef keeping and fish breeding and believe me. You want every help there is mold in my Viv thread or how many fruit flies do I feed thread you can get. It opens discussion. If there is no discussion for the new people in the hobby the forum dies and that really sucks for everyone and the hobby. Please be patient and thank you all for the help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Try using google with the following words Dendroboard "topic". Then you will get a list of the threads and you can refine the search for a more specific result of simply scan the posts for the information your looking for... 
I made the comment because there were two other supplement threads that were answered in the last couple of days and the information was discussed in at least one of the threads. 


some comments 

Ed


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Sounds good and no worries. I hope I didn't come across as though I was attacking you for telling me to research. That was not my intention. I had a difficult time finding out how often to supplement. It seems most discussions are about what brand is better. Thanks again for your help

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

saltyfish said:


> Sounds good and no worries. I hope I didn't come across as though I was attacking you for telling me to research. That was not my intention. I had a difficult time finding out how often to supplement. It seems most discussions are about what brand is better. Thanks again for your help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I didn't take it that way, I made the explanation of why I answered the way I did as I tend to be direct and that has hurts the feelings of some from time to time. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

